# infra orbital (under eye) fillers



## Lorsss (Sep 29, 2019)

infraorbital rim implants are the best way to lift the lower eyelid (or remove lower eyelid exposure) 







also @facemaxxed got infraorbital rim impants (included his custom midface implant)


today I saw on instagram a picture of undereye fillers, and I think it is the equivalent of infraorbital rim implants.











if this shit is legit, I may include undereye injection in my fat grafting surgery and save the 7k needed for an infraorbital rim implant.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> infraorbital rim implants are the best way to lift the lower eyelid (or remove lower eyelid exposure)
> 
> View attachment 124061
> 
> ...


fat graftling is better for UEE and UES than implants. Implants don't change lots of things in these area.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 29, 2019)

Fillers are a cope


----------



## elfmaxx (Sep 29, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Fillers are a cope


They fuck you in the long term


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 29, 2019)

Fat repositioning is more better. Fillers last for a few months and may leave bumps where they were injected. Fat is what you want under the eyes @Lorsss


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Fat repositioning is more better. Fillers last for a few months and may leave bumps where they were injected. Fat is what you want under the eyes @Lorsss



No you want bone. Why the fuck would you want fat


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 29, 2019)

Virgin said:


> No you want bone. Why the fuck would you want fat


to have better UES
as far as i know, you can't transplant bones like that


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 29, 2019)

Virgin said:


> No you want bone. Why the fuck would you want fat


More expensive and some people don’t want to have osteotomies or implants.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> More expensive and some people don’t want to have osteotomies or implants.


the implants results are most of the time not even noticeable ngl. You should never do implants/osteotomies in the eye area, unless it's really fucked up


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> More expensive and some people don’t want to have osteotomies or implants.



Under eye implants are tame, but effective


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 29, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Under eye implants are tame, but effective


i have never seen a massive ascension with orbital implants ngl, unfrauded.


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 29, 2019)

streege said:


> i have never seen a massive ascension with orbital implants ngl, unfrauded.



That’s because it’s a minor fix.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 29, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Under eye implants are tame, but effective


I’d rather do fat injections. I just don’t like the idea of something foreign (like an implant) in my face when I practically get the same result with a fat transfer.


streege said:


> i have never seen a massive ascension with orbital implants ngl, unfrauded.


Because people with good under eye support have FAT. You need fat to give it a good look. Unless you’re severely recessed then you need modified LF3 or implants.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Sep 29, 2019)

Ever


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I’d rather do fat injections. I just don’t like the idea of something foreign (like an implant) in my face when I practically get the same result with a fat transfer.
> 
> Because people with good under eye support have FAT. You need fat to give it a good look. Unless you’re severely recessed then you need modified LF3 or implants.


Everyone needs LF3 unless your barret


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I’d rather do fat injections. I just don’t like the idea of something foreign (like an implant) in my face when I practically get the same result with a fat transfer.
> 
> Because people with good under eye support have FAT. You need fat to give it a good look. Unless you’re severely recessed then you need modified LF3 or implants.



The only thing I know for a fact about fat that one needs to be wary about, is that, fat resorption can result in asymmetrical results, which would be very noticeable in the under eye area. With fillers, asymmetry is very easy to avoid, as the results are literally instantaneous, and you can also easily get touch ups to address asymmetry—for fat injections, you need to wait in orderto know if asymmetry has occurred, and then you’d presumably need another liposuction to attempt to inject more fat to the side with less, and then wait again to see if this time the fat stays, or you may still end up with asymmetry. Fat is something that can potentially be quite time consuming before the right results are achieved.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> The only thing I know for a fact about fat that one needs to be wary about, is that, fat resorption can result in asymmetrical results, which would be very noticeable in the under eye area. With fillers, asymmetry is very easy to avoid, as the results are literally instantaneous, and you can also easily get touch ups to address asymmetry—for fat injections, you need to wait in orderto know if asymmetry has occurred, and then you’d presumably need another liposuction to attempt to inject more fat to the side with less, and then wait again to see if this time the fat stays, or you may still end up with asymmetry. Fat is something that can potentially be quite time consuming before the right results are achieved.


I put my trust in Taban


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I put my trust in Taban



If you are going to see Taban, there’s little I’d worry about.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 29, 2019)

streege said:


> i have never seen a massive ascension with orbital implants ngl, unfrauded.




I got really good under eye results from infraorbital implants, even though swelling hasn’t gone done fully


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 29, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> I got really good under eye results from infraorbital implants, even though swelling hasn’t gone done fully



Why didn’t you get the tear trough fixed ?


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Why didn’t you get the tear trough fixed ?



Fairly sure he did—what you’re seeing is most likely from the swelling due to the paranasal implant.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 29, 2019)

Virgin said:


> Why didn’t you get the tear trough fixed ?



The implant did extend along the tear trough there just is some swelling here waiting to be fixed
I got filers before and it made it worse, they just couldn’t wrap around the orbital rim edge the same way an implant can


----------



## lookismfugee (Sep 29, 2019)

box osteotomy or death. holy shit this forum is really shit.


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> box osteotomy or death. holy shit this forum is really shit.



Jesus Christ I hope you’re a troll account.

Box osteotomy does literally fuck-all for tear troughs and would presumably do nothing on it’s own to remove lower eyelid exposure lmao


----------



## lookismfugee (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Jesus Christ I hope you’re a troll account.
> 
> Box osteotomy does literally fuck-all for tear troughs lmao



imagine being this high inhib.
NO MOMMY I DONT WANT BOX OSTEOTOMY ITS TOO SCARY


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> imagine being this high inhib.
> NO MOMMY I DONT WANT BOX OSTEOTOMY ITS TOO SCARY



I ironically do want box osteotomy, to correct orbital asymmetry, you Incel.


----------



## lookismfugee (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> you Incel


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> If you are going to see Taban, there’s little I’d worry about.


Except he somewhat fucked up my eyes.


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> Except he somewhat fucked up my eyes.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Care to elaborate?


I have dark staining and hyper pigmentation in the periorbital region after almost a year after his surgery. He said I was a "rare patient". I am seeking more other oculoplastic surgeons' opinions to fix this issue.


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> I have dark staining and hyper pigmentation in the periorbital region after almost a year after his surgery. He said I was a "rare patient". I am seeking more other oculoplastic surgeons' opinions to fix this issue.



Wow man, can you share before and afters. What procedure did you undergo?


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Wow man, can you share before and afters. What procedure did you undergo?


No pictures. It is no so horrible, it just makes me regret the surgery. I traded hollow under eyes for well supported under eyes with small brown rings under them. I had lower bleph with fat repositioning (not same as fat transfer, which is being confused here) and ptosis. No complaints about the ptosis result.


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

Hmm okay, How bad/noticeable are the rings?


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Hmm okay, How bad/noticeable are the rings?


Not very noticeable unless under direct light up close. Again, it's not so horrible and either time or some follow up minor procedure will hopefully fix it, but it hasn't been pleasant to deal with. The even bigger delusion that people here aren't focusing on when arguing back and forth is assuming results, even from a top surgeon, are taken for granted. I have also had a failed hair transplant by a well respect hair restoration surgeon.


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> Not very noticeable unless under direct light up close. Again, it's not so horrible and either time or some follow up minor procedure will hopefully fix it, but it hasn't been pleasant to deal with. The even bigger delusion that people here aren't focusing on when arguing back and forth is assuming results, even from a top surgeon, are taken for granted. I have also had a failed hair transplant by a well respect hair restoration surgeon.



Did you by chance get FUE over FUT?


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Did you by chance get FUE over FUT?


You don't even need to ask if you are wondering that


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> You don't even need to ask if you are wondering that



Lmao so that’s a yes? It’s a shame how uneducated or misled by doctors most men who get FUE are.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Lmao so that’s a yes? It’s a shame how uneducated or misled by doctors most men who get FUE are.


Agreed 100 percent. I could comment more, but this thread is about eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> The implant did extend along the tear trough there just is some swelling here waiting to be fixed
> I got filers before and it made it worse, they just couldn’t wrap around the orbital rim edge the same way an implant can


wait what even is this "tear through" everyone is talking about?


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> wait what even is this "tear through" everyone is talking about?



Bro this is something you can easily look up.


----------



## Dutcher (Sep 29, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> Agreed 100 percent. I could comment more, but this thread is about eyes.


Can you guys elaborate?


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> Can you guys elaborate?



Here’s a decent introductory video:


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 29, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> Can you guys elaborate?


Fue is overmarketed based upon a ridciulous notion that the scarring pattern even matters. You aren't paying thousands of dollars for more hair to worry about what it looks like when shaved down - that's the whole point of getting surgery in the first place. The only time you should worry about the scarring pattern is if you have an epic failure of a fue hair transplant and then are forced to finally shave, so maybe that is why thess fue doctors always point this out LOL.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 29, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> No pictures. It is no so horrible, it just makes me regret the surgery. I traded hollow under eyes for well supported under eyes with small brown rings under them. I had lower bleph with fat repositioning (not same as fat transfer, which is being confused here) and ptosis. No complaints about the ptosis result.



Sounds brutal.

but there is an undeniable risk with every surgery, unfortunately some of us will be included in those statistics of failed surgeries


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Bro this is something you can easily look up.


I thought there awere injections but you saaid it like it was an actual area


----------



## justanothergymcell (Sep 29, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> Sounds brutal.
> 
> but there is an undeniable risk with every surgery, unfortunately some of us will be included in those statistics of failed surgeries


I wouldn't technically call it brutal or failed at this point. But yes, agreed to the main point.


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> I thought there awere injections but you saaid it like it was an actual area



Here man:








Treating Tear Trough Deformities With Dermal Fillers


Expert advice on treating tear trough deformities.




www.aao.org


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Here man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they can't be fixed with just infraorbital rims?


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> So they can't be fixed with just infraorbital rims?



What do you mean by this? Infra orbital rims are just the anatomical term for your lower rim of the eye socket.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> What do you mean by this? Infra orbital rims are just the anatomical term for your lower rim of the eye socket.


II thought it eliminated the tear through or dark circles.


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

Dope said:


> II thought it eliminated the tear through or dark circles.



I mean if you have well developed ones, as well as decent fat and high quality skin there than yes. 

I think you meant infraorbital rim IMPLANTS.

I don’t mean to offend but, are you seen to be/ do you consider yourself to be “low IQ”?


----------



## Dutcher (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> I mean if you have well developed ones, as well as decent fat and high quality skin there than yes.
> 
> I think you meant infraorbital rim IMPLANTS.
> 
> I don’t mean to offend but, are you seen to be/ do you consider yourself to be “low IQ”?


Brutal jesus


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> I mean if you have well developed ones, as well as decent fat and high quality skin there than yes.
> 
> I think you meant infraorbital rim IMPLANTS.
> 
> I don’t mean to offend but, are you seen to be/ do you consider yourself to be “low IQ”?


Yeah that's what I meant/ I my defense I'm pretty burned out from scholwork


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 29, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> I got really good under eye results from infraorbital implants, even though swelling hasn’t gone done fully


can i ask for advice on my case? i have some uee and dark circles but i have potential for chad eye area cause of my vertically long eyes so im seeking implants you know what your doing from your posts


----------



## Kade (Sep 29, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> can i ask for advice on my case? i have some uee and dark circles but i have potential for chad eye area cause of my vertically long eyes so im seeking implants you know what your doing from your posts


Pretty sure vertically long eyes don’t mean anything positive in terms of aesthetics. What you want is horizontally wide eyes (someone correct me if I’m wrong tho)


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 29, 2019)

Kade said:


> Pretty sure vertically long eyes don’t mean anything positive in terms of aesthetics. What you want is horizontally wide eyes (someone correct me if I’m wrong tho)


oh i meant that their like slits my eyes basically like some of the models on here


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 30, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> I got really good under eye results from infraorbital implants, even though swelling hasn’t gone done fully


You look like a more masculine River Phoenix, I'm not surprised that u fucked 70 women. I want to die


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 30, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> You look like a more masculine River Phoenix, I'm not surprised that u fucked 70 women. I want to die



I used to be not so good looking.
Don’t rope, there is hope through looksmaxxing and eppley


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Sep 30, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> I used to be not so good looking.
> Don’t rope, there is hope through looksmaxxing and eppley


I'm not blessed like you, you have natural narrow eyes+ compact midface..the only reason why I haven't flushed myself is because I have very low standards in women


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 30, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> I'm not blessed like you, you have natural narrow eyes+ compact midface..the only reason why I haven't flushed myself is because I have very low standards in women


both Can be fixed


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 30, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> I'm not blessed like you, you have natural narrow eyes+ compact midface..the only reason why I haven't flushed myself is because I have very low standards in women



You’d be surprised what can be effectively altered through surgery


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 30, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> You’d be surprised what can be effectively altered through surgery


all these implants in the long run does not hurt / have Bad sides ?


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 30, 2019)

streege said:


> all these implants in the long run does not hurt / have Bad sides ?



Maybe, but it’s worth it. I may look like this one day


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 30, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> Maybe, but it’s worth it. I may look like this one day
> 
> View attachment 124347


are you planning on removing them when older or never ? like in the 50ish ?


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 30, 2019)

streege said:


> are you planning on removing them when older or never ? like in the 50ish ?



Never, I’ll even get them refurbished if I have to.

The skin probably won’t look good if I took them out permanently and I want to slay that nursing home puss when I’m older.


----------



## lookismfugee (May 9, 2020)

its over


----------

